

PHP 5.3 Beta 1 Released - wbond
http://news.php.net/php.internals/42876

======
wbond
The first beta released of PHP 5.3 was packaged today. It includes new
features such as late static binding, closures (minus OOP closure support),
namespaces, the ?: operator, and __callStatic().

~~~
shaunxcode
For others that were wondering what the ?: operator is I found this after a
bit of googling:

?: Operator Allows quick retrieval of a non-empty value from 2 values and/or
expressions

    
    
      $a = true ?: false; // true
      $a = false ?: true; // true
      $a = 0 ?: 2; // 2
      $a = array() ?: array(1); // array(1);
    

After reflecting on this mutation of the ternary operator I am thinking that
the use of something more like !? or ?! or even just ! would make more
semantic sense. ?: implies "if this, then that" and what it is doing is "if
NOT this then that".

